# Cedarpoint Halloweekends...fun or lame?



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

haven't been to halloweekends, but herd from a friend, it was cool. he said that they turned the cars around on a couple of coasters so they ran backwards . also lots of employees dressed up and fog and creepy music... don't know but what i've been told . I'm sure someone here can tell you more


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Just back from 2 days at Halloweekends, my first time there. I'll be posting a full report tonight with links to picks (took over 200). My brief opinion: Worth the trip but don't expect a mind-blowing experience.

DW


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I look forward to hearing your full report and seeing your pics. Thanks!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I went a few years ago and it was excellent, one of the best, the fright zones rock !!!!


----------



## Ep180 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have went for the past 3 years and plan on going this year too. Each year is great. Lots of fog machines and scary music that plays at night. A parade of scary people walk though the park at a certain time, its always a good time if you ask me


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

*Terrible!!!*

Just had to say that we went to Cedarpoint yesterday (Saturday) and it was a total disappointment!!! We planned to ride the coasters by day and tour the haunts in evening.

I knew it would be crowded...but that was an understatment! All we did was wait in line. It took over an hour & 1/2 of waiting just to get in the park...so it was 1:30 by the time we got in. (they opened at noon)

The entire day we got on 2 rides! Yes...TWO rides. :-( Both were older rollercoasters...which we waited for at least 2 hours each. We also waited in line for approx. 2 1/2 hours for the Millennium Force only to have it break down when we were only about 1/2 hour away from getting on. 

By then it was getting near dark so we headed to the Fright Zone...that was cool to walk thru, but then we went to Werewolf Canyon waited for an hour and 1/2 and that was VERY LAME. Just werewolves in fog popping out to say boo. It was laughable it was soooo bad.

Everyone was thirsty after this so we stopped to get a drinks...after 45 minutes of waiting in line they had sodas, waters and funnel cakes, but it was nearly 10:00 at this point. We headed over to the Carn Evil walk thru and that was cool. One creepy clown scared me good. There was another midevil themed one called (something?) Faire and that was good too. I thought the chained dragon at the end of that one was really cool.

The last one we were able to go through was the Pharoah's Secret. That line wasn't bad...maybe 45 min to an hour. You had to buy 3-d glasses if you wanted to get the full effect. I was glad I did because my tour through wearing the glasses was better than the others in my group who didn't get them. It was nearly midnight so we didn't make it into the Vampire's Lair to know if that was any good. 

The decorations/props were really good and the costumed actors looked awesome, but all in all it was a major disappointment, and I would never go again. Maybe if we didn't have to drive 3 hours to get there it wouldn't have been so bad. Guess I'll have to wait until a WEEKDAY next summer to go back to ride the Maverick (3+ hour wait this time)


----------

